# hot ditch kayak launching



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

Where's a good place to launch a kayak to get to the hot ditch


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

chesapeake yacht. costs $10. stick it in a envelope with your plates #'s and place it in the box.

ken c


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

What ever u do don't forget to pay the fee because ok boy WILL tow and he is quick


----------

